# مخطط ارض مستطيله 495 م



## هياتشي (8 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
المهندسون الأفاضل والاعضاء الاعزاء هذا مخطط ارض مستطيله مساحتها 495 م تتكون من دورين وملحق يتكون كل دور من شقتين علما بان المدخل جانباً واتقبل ارائكم و انتقاداتكم بكل رحابه صدر


----------



## هاوي تخطيط (8 مايو 2010)

من الناحية المعمارية التصميم رائع لكن عندي بعض الملاحظات
لو تم استبدال غرفة النوم التي بجانب الدرج واصبحت المجلس بحيث يكون معزول قسم الرجال عنبقية الشقه لكان افضل وكذلك غرفة النوم التي بعدها بحيث تصبح غرفه طعام خاصة بالرجال
المداخل لا يوجد الامدخل واحد لكل شقة كنت اتمنى لوترتب العناصر المطلوبة ليتم ايجاد مدخلين منفصلين 
على العموم التصميم رائع جدا وبالتوفيق


----------



## هياتشي (11 مايو 2010)

أشكر أخوي هاوي 

وشكرا على الرد القيم على الموضوع 

وكما أتمنى من جميع الأخوة أعضاء ومشرفين التفاعل مع الموضوع

وخاصة المهندسون الأفاضل في هذا المنتدى المتميز


----------



## هياتشي (11 مايو 2010)

أشكر الأخ هاوي تخطيط على ملاحظاته القيمة

كما أتمنى من جميع الأخوة أعضاء ومشرفين وضع اقتراحاتهم وآرائهم وأخص بالذكر مهندسي هذا المنتدى المبارك


----------



## هياتشي (12 مايو 2010)

up


----------



## هياتشي (13 مايو 2010)

أين ردودكم يامهندسي المنتدى


----------

